
A chart’s ability to mislead is off the scale - jonathansizz
https://www.ft.com/content/3062d082-e3da-11e6-8405-9e5580d6e5fb
======
grzm
Actual title: "How alternative facts rewrite history"

"A chart's ability to mislead is off the scale" is the subtitle.

------
SteveWatson
paywall

~~~
grzm
Have you tried the "web" link under the submission title? It worked for me.

Also, please note that paywalled articles are okay on HN as long as there's a
workaround (which is what the "web" link is for). Same goes for popups. Yes,
they're annoying. Some people avoid them with scripts.

From the FAQ
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)):

 _Are paywalls ok?

It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.

In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic._

More discussion if you're interested:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

~~~
DrScump

      Have you tried the "web" link under the submission title? It worked for me.
    

I tried all of the top web links provided (including both ft.com links) and
still hit paywall. The farthest I got was the Opinion main page. This was in a
fresh Opera Beta private window.

~~~
grzm
Safari (not private) with Ghostery. 4 blocked scripts. Wish I knew what the
triggering factor is.

